# 916 Sacramento Meet - APRIL 10, 2004



## dro916 (Mar 30, 2004)

*When: * SATURDAY, APRIL 10

*Location: * K-Mart parking lot on Watt Ave and Elverta (Antelope Area)

*Time: * Afternoon until whenever 

*Directions:*

Keep going North down Watt Ave. until cross street Elverta is reached.
Left on Elverta
Right into shopping center on the corner.

http://maps.yahoo.com/maps_result?e...xv33Q--&csz=95843&country=us&new=1&name=&qty=

K-Mart is located in that shopping center and is already closed down so no other cars will be there but us. We will all meet and arrange something there for us to do =).

*So far, about 30+ cars are scheduled to go.*

Brought to you by:
www.atldojo.tk
(NOT YET UPDATED SINCE LAST YEAR)


----------



## dro916 (Mar 30, 2004)

meet is in 2 days, 30+ cars scheduled to go, see you guys there!!!


----------

